# Wholesale shaving mugs



## Lana917

Hi all. I have been looking for wholesale shaving mugs or bowls that I can pour the shaving soap into and sell as a package.  I haven't been able to find any suppliers at wholesale unless I  buy at least 1,000 pieces, which I don't need!! Does anyone have a good wholesale source for this type of product? I have checked soap suppliers, beauty suppliers, craft suppliers, and can't find anything wholesale, although I have found some very nice products, I'm hesitant to buy something pricey that may not sell.


----------



## onugs

This may not be what you want but...
http://www.alibaba.com


----------



## savonierre

Amazon has some.
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AShaving%20Mugs


----------



## Saswede

I've also been looking around for a good deal on some decent shaving bowls, and found very little in the "reasonable" price bracket .....  So I've changed tack, and am now scouring the local marche au puce (probably the French equivalent of a flea market, car boot sale or garage sale) for small pottery bowls that would work well as shaving mugs.  So far I've managed to pick up a few interesting (and diverse) bowls of a suitable size for next to nothing, and am now just waiting for my stearic acid to arrive to make the soap.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg

I pick most of my shaving mugs up at the Goodwill or other charity stores.


----------



## mel z

In addition to thrift stores and yard sales, Dollar Tree has some ceramic and glass ware. A dollar each, so maybe not as cheap as thrift stores and yard sales, just another idea. Don't forget to check Walmart for little bowls, sets of mugs, etc... The markdown section too.


----------



## dagmar88

I thing pendergrassinc has them. Their wholesale password was somewhere on the smf.


----------



## lizflowers42

Thrift stores! Give it a good wash and good as new!


----------

